# Problemas con divisor de frecuencia pasivo de 3 vias



## walter807 (Sep 24, 2009)

Buenas a toda la gente del foro, me estoy armando un divisor de frecuencias pasivo de 2do orden Linkwitz-Riley de tres vias para unos parlantes "particulares", digo esto porque los parlantes que podemos conseguir facilmente aca lo son y no por ser de altisima calidad precisamente (sin desmerecer algunos que se fabrican aca que son buenos, dicen) bueno la cosa que estos parlantes son:

Woofer: Moon mac8, 8", tiene iman respetable, bobina ventilada de 1.5", 4ohm, 300w!!!! rta en frec: 40hz - 5khz 

Medio: chino, probassRM5 4ohm 30w y nada mas 

Tweeter: Jahro 5020 de 8 ohm y nada mas ni resp en frec ni potencia ni nada nada, vale decir que originalmente iba a usar un bala piramid tw18 pero por la facha compre el domo que me parece que es pura facha porque no tiene el brillo del piramid ni ahi, me parece o sera que tengo el oido acostumbrado al bala que te atraviesa la cabeza si no lo llevas bien..

Ahora que saben lo que tengo para este proyecto (bastante complicado ) viene lo que me preocupa, que esto suene bien, sera posible?,como no tenia muchos datos de los "drivers" se me ocurrio que si les levantaba la respuesta en frecuencia estaba
soluciuonado el problema, busque sobre el tema y sinceramente me deprimió no se si esa es la palabra, ya que esto de la respuesta en frecuencia es bastante mas complicado de lo que parece, pese a todo levante la respuesta en frecuencia de los tres y los parametros TS del woofer.

Voy a comentar como levante la respuesta en frecuencia de los parlantes, a lo mejor alguien se engancha con alguna idea o para criticar constructivamente ; mi experimentito, bastante audaz.

La cosa es muy sencilla, como no tenia ningun dato de las respuestas en frecuencia de mis parlantes no tenia forma de de hallar una frecuencia de corte woofer-medio y medio-tweeter, solo estimando o usando las de algun otro proyecto y ahi se me ocurrio levantar la respuesta en frec a la antigua con un microfono y el osciloscopio, si rompiendo todas las reglas pero tratando que me sea util, eso creo todavia no empeze a armar nada (aguardo sugerencias), bueno la cosa que use un microfono electret de sensibilidad "desconocida" por lo que obviamente no pude calcular la spl a 1Khz de nada, tampoco use 1 watt solo respete un metro entre el micro y los parlantes y controle que la tension sea la misma para todas las frecuencias en todos los parlantes, despues de todo es solo para tener una referencia entre mis parlantes y no con cualquier otro no?, bueno fui colocando los parlantes en una placa de mdf de aproximadamente 2x2mts a un metro del micro y realice un barrido de frecuencias midiendo con el osciloscopio los mV que entregaba el micro, al medio y al tweeter les inyecte audio sin capacitor, por supuesto que desde una frecuencia razonable para no "reventarlos" y tratando de errarle al teclaso y poner 200 en vez de 2000 (a veces pasa), yo creo que seguramente hay errores bastante grandes en las mediciones a bajas frecuencias, y si, tambien en las mas altas.

No  hice esto en una camara anecoica pero sin embargo probe dos woofer y dos tweeter para comparar y NO DAN LO MISMO por lo que por mas que las reflexiones afecten las mediciones algo en limpio se puede sacar, seguro que mucho mas que eligiendo las frecuencias de "corte al voleo" el woofer y tweeter "muleto" que use fueron un USA de 8 y un bala marca Voxium simil Piramid TW18, despues subo foto seguro alguien los conoce.

Bueno si a alguien le interesa el tema este subo las graficas y podemos discutirlo, o si ya usaron estos parlantes y les hicieron un divisor, por favor diganme cómo !

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Kebra (Oct 11, 2009)

walter807 dijo:


> Buenas a toda la gente del foro, me estoy armando un divisor de frecuencias pasivo de 2do orden linkwitz-riley de tres vias para unos parlantes "particulares", digo esto porque los parlantes que podemos conseguir facilmente aca lo son y no por ser de altisima calidad precisamente (sin desmerecer algunos que se fabrican aca que son buenos,dicen) bueno la cosa que estos parlantes son:
> 
> Woofer:   moon mac8, 8", tiene iman respetable, bobina ventilada de 1.5", 4ohm, 300w!!!! rta en frec: 40hz - 5khz
> 
> ...



Es poco probale que un "woofer" de 8" llegue a 40Hz. Con suerte a 60 llegará. Mucho menos 300 watts.  Ese de 8 tiene mas pinta de midrange que de woofer.
Recién en 12" podes hablar de woofer.
Yo tengo es mi baffles Technics los T-18 de pyramid. Excelentes por lo que valen.

Desde ya te digo que en 4 ohm el woofer te va a hacer explotar el amplificador si no es de 4 ohm, ademas los de 8 ohm suenan mejor.

El tema de las mediciones que hiciste, ya arrancamos mal al poner los parlantes en una madera. Las mediciones T/S se hacen con el parlante al aire, alejado como minimo 2 metros de cualquier superficie. Y la respuesta en frecuencia está dada por las características físicas, como la masa del pistón, el radio, etc.

Por otro lado, hacer el divisor no es tan complicado una vez que tenes dos parámetros fácilmente medibles= Re y Le. Re es la resistencia a la contínua de la bobina, y Le es la inductancia de la misma. Si tenes un osciloscopio, estas mediciones son muy simples.

El tweeter pyramid T-18 tiene una respuesta de 2 KHz a 25 KHz según pyramid. A mi me parece medio mentiroso, pero es un domo de titanio (los desarmé para comprobarlo) y al oído suenan bastante aceptables.
El corte generalmente en un tweeter es de 5KHz, y para este modelo sobra.
Los woofers, en 12" se cortan generalmente entre 500 y 800 Hz según la calidad. Como responden a casi 1KHz la mayoría, el corte lo hice en mi caso en 650 Hz, y de ahí ya están las frecuencias de corte del mid-range.

Cuando se desconocen las respuestas de los parlantes, lo mejor es elevar el orden del filtro, que va a disminnuir los posibles "baches" en la respuesta.
Para los picos de frecuencia se utiliza una red zobel que equilibre la impedancia del sistema y listo.

Averigua Re y Le, pasame los datos y te calculo el filtro.


----------



## walter807 (Oct 27, 2009)

Muchas gracias kebra, perdon por no responder antes pero ya tengo todo terminado, al final arme el divisor, un Linkwitz Riley  de segundo orden con frecuencias de corte en 800Hz y 5000Hz, suena muy bien, sinceramente valio la pena levantar la respuesta en frecuencia de los parlantes, para mi es el mejor camino cuando tenes pocos o ningun dato de los parlantes que vas a usar, saludos y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 14, 2010)

Kebra te hago una pregunta, cortando el woofer a 650hz no necesitas una bobina demasiado grande, y que tiene mucha resistencia, lo cual te disminuye considerablemente la potencia que le llega al woofer? tengo entendido que cuando queres cortan un woofer a menos de 1khz tenes que usar filtro activo. En mi caso me estoy armando un bafle de 3 vias y una persona que se dedica al audio me recomendo cortar el woofer por lo menos a 1300hz con una bobina de 1miliHy, y el driver de 1300hz para arriba. Yo en un principio pensaba cortar el driver a 650hz que es donde tiene la frecuencia de resonancia, pero esta persona me dijo que un driver cortado a tan baja frecuencia se quema enseguida... es cierto esto?

walter807 un filtro pasivo de segundo orden Linkwitz Riley para un woofer de 8 ohm te da C=12.4339microF y L=3.18miliHy.. de donde sacaste una semejante bobina?


----------



## Kebra (Abr 14, 2010)

Allá por los 70s los buenos woofers se cortaban a 300 0 400 Hz, y con bobinas. El límite eran los 500 Hz, algo que se cortara mas arriba era considerado de mala calidad. 
Una bobina no "tiene" mucha o poca resistencia, a una bobina se la construye de acuerdo a la potencia que va a manejar y le das la Re que vos necesites. Si hacés una bobina de 1mH con alambre del 18, va a tener mayor resistencia que una bobina de 1mH hecha con alambre del 12. A mayor sección, menos vueltas, menos longitud, menos resistencia.
Por otro lado, hay que tener en cuenta que los amplificadores que trabajan a 8 ohm, necesitan ver una impedancia cercana a los 8 ohm al menos en las frecuencias bajas. La mayoría de los woofers de impedancia nominal 8 ohm tienen una resistencia mínima que se ve en la curva de impedancia, y si esa resistencia mínima es de por ejemplo, 6 ohm, te va a vanir al pelo que la bobina te levante un poco esa resistencia así el amplificador trabaja mejor. Lo ideal es lograr una impedancia lo mas plana posible no menor a 7 ohms.
JAMAS cortes nada en la frecuencia de resonancia!!! Siempre tenés que hacerlo por encima o por debajo, según el caso. Nada mejor para el corte que el punto en donde la fase es lo mas cercana a cero y la curva de impedancia se hace plana, como el caso de un tweeter que posteé hace unos meses, que lo corté pasando la frecuencia de resonancia donde la curva de impedancia volvía a aplanarse.
Pegále una mirada a la curva y leete el mensaje. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/index17.html

Una persona que se dedica al audio y te aconseja cortar un woofer a 1300 en un sistema de 3 vias no tiene la menor idea de lo que te está diciendo. Fijate en 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/index30.html

Ese es un midbass y un tweeter. Lo corte a 3 KHz. PERO ES 2 VIAS!

Para 3 vías, calculale el corte de 700 para abajo, los medios entre 700 y 5000, y el tweeter de 5000 para arriba. Estos valores obviamente son aproximados, tendrás que acomodarlos de acuerdo a las curvas de los parlantes.

No se puede decir "cortalo en 1200" sin haberlos medido primero. Primero se obtienen las curvas de impedancia y fase, y en base a eso calculás los cortes. No es algo arbitrario. Si no lo medís, no podés saber donde hacer el corte.

En cuanto al "driver",  el fabricante te habrá dado la frecuencia recomendada de corte. De ahí podrás evacuar tus dudas. En base a eso, hacé el corte.


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

El fabricante de mi driver RS-210D no me dio la frecuencia recomendada de corte :S
A la curva de impedancia la hice yo midiendo con un amperimetro y un voltimetro, y un generador de tonos que tengo en la compu. Me dio la frecuencia de resonancia entre 645 y 650hz. Por ahi lei que la frecuencia de resonancia es el punto ideal para cortar el driver, pero vos decis que no.. me desoriento jaja, vos donde me recomendas cortar el driver?
Que es la curva de fase?


----------



## Kebra (Abr 15, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> El fabricante de mi driver RS-210D no me dio la frecuencia recomendada de corte :S
> A la curva de impedancia la hice yo midiendo con un amperimetro y un voltimetro, y un generador de tonos que tengo en la compu. Me dio la frecuencia de resonancia entre 645 y 650hz. Por ahi lei que la frecuencia de resonancia es el punto ideal para cortar el driver, pero vos decis que no.. me desoriento jaja, vos donde me recomendas cortar el driver?
> Que es la curva de fase?



Esto es una curva de impedancia y fase:



El punto ideal de corte donde la fase se acerca a 0 después de la frecuencia de resonancia. La frecuencia de resonancia es el pico que ves en la onda, donde la impedancia es máxima. La FS (resonancia) de este tweeter es de 1,1KHz, y el punto ideal de corte es 3,2KHz


----------



## emiliano17 (Abr 15, 2010)

Ahh, entiendo esas graficas. Me gustaria tener las de mi RS-210D, pero no me vinieron con la caja  como puedo obtenerla? A la de impedancia ya la tengo, pero la de fase no, como se mide? que es la face del driver?


----------



## Kebra (Abr 21, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> Ahh, entiendo esas graficas. Me gustaria tener las de mi RS-210D, pero no me vinieron con la caja  como puedo obtenerla? A la de impedancia ya la tengo, pero la de fase no, como se mide? que es la face del driver?



Esas curvas podes obtenerlas con el siguiente soft:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213326/ _

Pegale una leída al hilo despues de ese mensaje que también aparece una página donde explican como construir lo necesario para medir.


----------

